# Xorg parte ma mouse immobile [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Sto seguendo la guida alla configurazione di Xorg, ma come da oggetto, quando lancio 

```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

 mi viene mostrata una schermata grigia con il cursore del mouse al centro, ma questo è immobile.

Quando poi arresto il server con Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, mi viene dato il seguente errore (non so centra col problema del mouse):

```
(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

Questo è il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     410   260   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "ACR"

   ModelName    "Acer AL1916W"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes "1400x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Come posso fare?

----------

## 102376

quello centra poco con il mouse;

dai un startx

e poi scrivi gli errori che vengono fuori.EE

che sheda video hai nvidia???

EDIT posta anche un       Xorg.0.log file cercalo che non ricordo dove è

----------

## 102376

quell errore è dovuto a AIGLX

prova così nel file xorg metti:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "off"

    EndSection 
```

----------

## Scen

Per il mouse:

nella sezione "InputDevice" al posto di

```

    Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

```

metti

```

    Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

```

Comunque se controllavi i log trovavi l'errore di mouse non rilevato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## canduc17

Il tipo di scheda video lo puoi vedere nello xorg.conf;

Con "AIGLX" "off", l'errore di prima mi è sparito;

Non so come cercare il file Xorg.0.log (non conosco il comando di ricerca);

Facendo startx si visualizzano tre terminali, ma il mouse è sempre immobile; quando chiudo il server gli errori riscontrati sono:

```
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

...

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded
```

Anche mettendo /dev/input/mice il mouse non si muove;

Il log lo visualizzo con tail -f /var/log/messages? Perchè nell'output che mi dà questo comando non c'è una sola menzione al mouse...

----------

## 102376

hai provato a fare la conf semi manuale ????

 prova xorgconfig

il mouse è usb?? ps2??

se magari è usb ti mancano i driver per l'usb

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Non so come cercare il file Xorg.0.log

 

è in /tmp o in /tmp/.X11 non mi ricordo

per cercarlo find /tmp -name Xorg.0.log oppure se hai slocate installato locate Xorg.0.log

domandina: hai gpm attivo?

----------

## Scen

Il log di XOrg viene creato (come la maggior parte dei log) in /var/log/  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quoto djinnZ: installa gpm e attivalo, così da verificare se il mouse è funzionante già da console (magari ti manca proprio il supporto a livello kernel).

----------

## canduc17

Il mio mouse è PS2.

Ho installato gpm, ma non l'ho inserito in nessun runlevel perchè anch'io pensavo potesse interferire...

Ma non è mai andato, ho provato un sacco di configurazioni di /etc/conf.d/gpm, ma non sono riuscito neanche a visualizzare il cursore...Questa è la mia configurazione attuale di gpm:

```
MOUSE=ps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""
```

Questo è il mio Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux candesktop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 Thu Apr 5 12:30:06 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 05 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr  6 10:31:41 2007

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0746 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1019,1808 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 0000,0000 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 0000,0000 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7002 card 1039,7002 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1039,0900 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 14f1,2f00 card 14f1,2004 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,002d card 0000,0000 rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcdd00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc9a00000 - 0xcdbfffff (0x4200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] rev 21, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xca000000/25, BIOS @ 0xcfef0000/16

xf86AutoConfig: Primary PCI is 1:0:0

Running "getconfig -X 70101000 -I /etc/X11,/usr/etc/X11,/usr/lib/xorg/modules,/usr/lib/X11/getconfig -v 0x10de -d 0x002d -r 0x15 -s 0x0000 -b 0x0000 -c 0x0300"

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (53 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Module"

      Load   "extmod"

      Load   "dbe"

      Load   "glx"

      Load   "freetype"

   EndSection

   Section "Monitor"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Monitor"

      Option   "TargetRefresh"   "75.0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Driver   "vga"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vga Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xcffe0000 - 0xcffeffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcffdc000 - 0xcffdcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcffdf000 - 0xcffdffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xcffe0000 - 0xcffeffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcffdc000 - 0xcffdcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcffdf000 - 0xcffdffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffe0000 - 0xcffeffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcffdc000 - 0xcffdcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffdf000 - 0xcffdffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vga

(II) UnloadModule: "vga"

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

   GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE,

   GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300, GeForce Go 7400,

   GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

   GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7600 GT,

   GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT,

   GeForce Go 7700, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

   Quadro NVS 300M, GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560,

   GeForce 7900 GTX, GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GS, GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M,

   Quadro FX 1500M, Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500,

   Quadro FX 4500 X2, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100,

   GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset RIVA TNT2 Model 64 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffe0000 - 0xcffeffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcffdc000 - 0xcffdcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffdf000 - 0xcffdffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffe0000 - 0xcffeffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcffdc000 - 0xcffdcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffdf000 - 0xcffdffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "RIVA TNT2 Model 64"

(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

(==) NV(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xCA000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xCE000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: ACR  Model: ad52  Serial#: 1429215722

(II) NV(0): Year: 2005  Week: 53

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.642 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.288 greenY: 0.601

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.072   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: Acer AL1916W

(II) NV(0): Serial No: ETL5209014

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Builtin Default Monitor: Using default hsync range of 30.00-82.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Builtin Default Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(WW) (1280x960,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1280x1024,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (928x696,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 144MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (960x720,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (960x720,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1024x768,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Builtin Default Monitor) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(**) Option "TargetRefresh" "75.0"

(**) NV(0): Target refresh rate is 75.0 Hz

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  155.80  1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (410, 260) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (86, 102)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffe0000 - 0xcffeffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcffdc000 - 0xcffdcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcffdf000 - 0xcffdffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xca000000,0x2000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

----------

## Scen

Per gpm: non usare di /dev/psaux, il device da utilizzare è sempre /dev/input/mice (a meno che tu non stia utilizzando un kernel 2.4 e devfs  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Per cui:

/etc/conf.d/gpm

```

[...]

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

[...]

```

Se già non ti va gpm (tranquillo, non interferisce con X), vuol dire che hai qualche problema di fondo con il supporto del mouse.

Controlla di aver abilitato

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Input device support  --->

        [*]   Mouse  --->

            <*>   PS/2 mouse

```

(se l'ultima voce la abiliti come modulo "M" assicurati che il modulo del kernel "psmouse" sia caricato, all'avvio del sistema).

Per fare la prova del 9, prova con un LiveCD Linux e vedi se lì il mouse funziona correttamente.

----------

## canduc17

Incredibile! Questo

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Input device support  --->

        [*]   Mouse  --->

            <*>   PS/2 mouse 
```

non l'avevo abilitato, ma anche abilitandolo non va una mazza!!!

Ho messo /dev/input/mice in /etc/conf.d/gpm, ma gpm non va...e non va neanche il cursore quando faccio partire xorg.conf.new!

----------

## RockSteady

```
/dev/input/mice
```

missà che và nel xorg.conf   :Rolling Eyes: 

dai un

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

muovi il mouse e se ti da simboli strani a raffica vuol dire che funziona

----------

## canduc17

Nello xorg.conf.new che sto cercando di far andare (postato sopra) ho sostituito /dev/psaux con /dev/input/mice, ma non cambia nulla.

Facendo cat /dev/input/mice e muovendo il mouse non si visualizza niente...

----------

## RockSteady

```
Nello xorg.conf.new
```

quando hai finito di editare questo file devi ricordarti di rinominarlo in xorg.conf sostituendo e duqnue sovrascrivendo l'altro sennò e logico che non ti vede le impostazioni nuove

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Facendo cat /dev/input/mice e muovendo il mouse non si visualizza niente...

 

Male, è probabile ci sia ancora qualche problema nella rilevazione del mouse da parte del kernel!

Ma è USB o PS/2? Sicuro che funzioni? Funziona con altri sistemi operativi? (rinnovo il consiglio di provarlo con un LiveCD).

@RockSteady: no, non serve rinominarlo, canduc17 lancia il comando di test

```

Xorg -config xorg.conf.new

```

in cui specifica direttamente quale file di configurazione utilizzare. Quando il file di configurazione "temporaneo" è apposto, lo si copia su /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

## canduc17

@RockSteady: Sto seguendo l'Howto per la configurazione di X server.

Come dice la guida, sto aggiustando il file /root/xorg.conf.new che mi ha creato automaticamente il comando

```
X -configure
```

e poi lo testo con

```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Ora se faccio delle modifiche efficaci a /root/xorg.conf.new e rilancio 

```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

mi aspetto che qualcosa cambi.

A fare

```
cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

ci penso una volta che sto benedetto mouse si decide ad andare...

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

@Scen: Il mouse Ã¨ PS2 e con altri sistemi operativi (Windows) va che Ã¨ una meraviglia.

Ma funziona benissimo anche con il cd d'istallazione di gentoo (quello minimale, che attiva gpm).

Infatti quando si carica il sistema del cd, appare un bel

```
* Mouse is ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse at /dev/input/mice ...
```

----------

## Onip

domanda scema. Oltre ad aggiungere le voci in menuconfig, hai anche compilato il nuovo kernel e riavviato con quello?

----------

## canduc17

Ti confesso che sta storia del far avviare il kernel appena compilato la devo ancora capire bene.

Quello che ho fatto è stato andare in /usr/src/linux, digitare make menuconfig, abilitare nel kernel il supporto al mouse PS2, salvare la configurazione ed uscire da menuconfig, digitare make && make modules_install.

Una volta finito, ho riavviato il sistema.

Non ho fatto modifiche al grub.conf, dicendogli di andare a prendere un'immagine diversa del kernel, se è questo che intendi.

Comunque una volta riavviato il sistema, in menuconfig il modulo PS2 me lo dava come inserito nel kernel...

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ti confesso che sta storia del far avviare il kernel appena compilato la devo ancora capire bene.

 

Ogni volta che modifichi la configurazione del kernel, e dopo averlo ricompilato, devi copiare l'immagine aggiornata in boot, e riavviare utilizzando questa nuova immagine, altrimenti le modifiche applicate non avranno effetto

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che ho fatto è stato andare in /usr/src/linux, digitare make menuconfig, abilitare nel kernel il supporto al mouse PS2, salvare la configurazione ed uscire da menuconfig, digitare make && make modules_install.
> 
> 

 

Appunto, da quanto scrivi manca l'operazione di copia della nuova immagine in /boot

```

cp -v arch/<tua_arch>/boot/bzimage /boot/<tuokernel>

```

Ti consiglio di compilare staticamente, non come modulo, il supporto al mouse PS/2 (magari essendo come modulo s'intrippa qualcosa).

----------

## canduc17

Ho compilato staticamente il supporto a PS2.

Ma allora perchè, facendo come ho fatto io, se dopo la ricompilazione torno in menuconfig, l'opzione è settata?

Se avessi avviato il kernel vecchio non dovrebbe essere disabilitata come prima?

E poi più di una volta ho modificato opzioni del kernel in questo modo (senza fare la copia della nuova immagine in /boot) e riavviando, spesso mi dava messaggi (di errore o altri) che mi facevano capire che effettivamente il kernel avviato aveva subito le modifiche che io gli avevo dato...

----------

## Onip

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ma allora perchè, facendo come ho fatto io, se dopo la ricompilazione torno in menuconfig, l'opzione è settata?
> 
> Se avessi avviato il kernel vecchio non dovrebbe essere disabilitata come prima?
> 
> 

 

Perchè la configurazione viene salvata in un file nascosto ( .config ) nella dir dei sorgenti. Se vuoi esaminare la configurazione del kernel in uso devi usare zgrep ( o zless o zcat, vedi tu ) sul file /proc/config.gz .

es.

```
Lebowsky ~ # zgrep -i PS2 /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

```

Questo file, però, è presente solo se ne hai abilitato il supporto nella configurazione del kernel.

Come ti ha già spiegato Scen l'immagine appena compilata la devi mettere in /boot e aggiornare, eventualmente, la configurazione del tuo bootloader. Il fatto che ti desse degli errori è probabilmente dovuto al make modules_install. Questo installa i moduli compilati col kernel "nuovo" sotto /lib/modules e questi, al reboot, vengono avviati col kernel "vecchio" e si creano dei mismatch.

Byez

----------

## canduc17

ARCANO RISOLTO!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Io in pratica fino adesso ho continuato a modificare il file .config e basta, senza far partire il kernel aggiornato (Essere principianti è una brutta cosa...).

E' bastato copiare l'ultima immagine compilata in boot ed avviare quella, che magicamente il mouse ha cominciato a muoversi!

Grazie mille a tutti!

----------

